
The Evolution of a Programmer - alexanderdmitri
http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer.html
======
slindz
For those who read comments first:

Tongue-in-cheek code snippets of the evolution of programmers/managers/hackers
over time.

It's a humour piece, not an advice piece.

